# Single Malt Scotch of Choice



## dagrinch

Lately I have been into Talasker and Glenrothes. Both nice and smooth since i generally drink it neat or on the rocks.


Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## PaulMac

I don't have ONE of choice, I tend to try many of them, I have several brands I come back to over and over though.
For favorite brands I like Oban, Aberlour, Auchentoshan, Ardbeg, Bunnaihabhain and Highland Park probably the most.
Just recently I picked up some Caol Ila which is really nice, has everything I like about a good Islay malt.
I haven't had glenrothes yet, but I love Talisker, nice little chile pepper of a scotch lol

PaulMac


----------



## dayplanner

I have only had a handful of different single malts....I really like Bowmore 12 and Laphroig 10. I tend to like the peaty islay malts a lot. The Macallan 18 I have is very good also.


----------



## Jeff

My fave would be Glenmorangie 15 year old.

Glenmorangie 15 Year Old = Good on the tongue, bad on the wallet :hn


----------



## cookieboy364

For the price I like GlenLivet. Some friends just went to England though and had "The best scotch ever" supposedly, Springbank. At $30 a glass I'll keep my Glenlivet. Although you can buy this more reasonably online.


----------



## partagaspete

Ive tried many but not all brands but I've said it before and I'll say it again:

18 y/o Glenlivit. not to peaty, not to smokey, not too sweet. a perfectly (IMO) balanced scotch.

T


----------



## CoventryCat86

From what little I know, 18yo GlenLivet is a good one to "start" with!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi

Dalwhinnie 15.

I got to honeymoon in Scotland and we did the Whisky Trail.


----------



## magno

I was recently introduced to Glenrothes 21 year old. I love this stuff and have started to drink it more and more to the chagrin, I suspect, of my former favourite glenmorangie. I just got a bottle of Hart Brothers bottled Glenrothes 33 year old from 1969. Just waiting for the rigt time uncork it. Of course, at the $300-$400 price tag (depending on the exchange rate and source) , I'm not sure it will become my scotch of choice....

I also love Oban.



dagrinch said:


> Lately I have been into Talasker and Glenrothes. Both nice and smooth since i generally drink it neat or on the rocks.
> 
> Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## partagaspete

CIGma_Chi said:


> Dalwhinnie 15.
> 
> I got to honeymoon in Scotland and we did the Whisky Trail.


Niiice. Very light on the palate with a sweet heather taste... One word Smooooth!

T


----------



## KlicK

Glendronach has been a long-time favourite. Oh, and definitely neat!


----------



## ju1c3r

Tough question to answer. Soo many good ones out there. my quick answer would be anything but glenfiddich.

My go-tos (I separate it into two categories)
-Non-Islay: Macallan 18 and cask strength lines, Highland Parks 12 and 18 (I have still yet to try the 25).
-Islay: I love the iodine of laphroaig and the peatiness and smoothness of the bowmore 18. As for my favorite: the talisker (theoretically a non-islay)... so strong, and full of fire.
I usually do not drink SMs while smoking. It's too much for me.


----------



## rumballs

Has anyone tried the Dalmore "Cigar Malt" ?
Worth trying, or just marketing hype?


----------



## BIG PHIL

just hype,nothing special


----------



## eef

I have never had scotch, and don't even know much about it. Do you just drink it dtraight or mix it? I am a very inexperienced drinker... except for beer I have tried a good amount of kinds- but wines, liquor, mixed drinks... I just haven't much experience.. I don't know where to start.

Say I go to the bar to get a scotch, what should I ask for? Just a scotch?
-eef


----------



## P-Town Smokes

You and me both, never like the straight scotch. I always get a good german dark pint and smoke.


eef said:


> I have never had scotch, and don't even know much about it. Do you just drink it dtraight or mix it? I am a very inexperienced drinker... except for beer I have tried a good amount of kinds- but wines, liquor, mixed drinks... I just haven't much experience.. I don't know where to start.
> 
> Say I go to the bar to get a scotch, what should I ask for? Just a scotch?
> -eef


----------



## dayplanner

eef said:


> I have never had scotch, and don't even know much about it. Do you just drink it dtraight or mix it? I am a very inexperienced drinker... except for beer I have tried a good amount of kinds- but wines, liquor, mixed drinks... I just haven't much experience.. I don't know where to start.
> 
> Say I go to the bar to get a scotch, what should I ask for? Just a scotch?
> -eef


If you want to try it I suggest a single malt (I like them better than blends..although JW Blue is good but damn $$$$) Whatever you do don't get the JW Red!

The Aberlour 10, Glenfiddich (less complex but a good beginner scotch and easy to find) and if you want some big peat smoke taste go with an Islay malt....Lapharoig, Bowmore, Lagavulin.

Glenmorargie and Glenfiddich is probably available at most bars also. Honestly I've found most bars don't carry a variety of good single malts unless you go to a high-end steakhouse or a bar that specializes in Whisky.

Scotch can be served neat (no ice), on the rocks or with a splash of water.


----------



## eef

Thanks Paul, I'll try my first Scotch next time I have the chance.
-eef


----------



## txmatt

eef said:


> Thanks Paul, I'll try my first Scotch next time I have the chance.
> -eef


I find Glenlivet to be the malt Scotch with the widest availability, with the Glenfiddich right behind it. Both are good starting points into the world of fine malt liquor. Be aware though its another one of those slipperly slopes! :al 
As far as ordering it you should ask for it neat (neat is synonymous to straight up but has an air of elitism ). Also ask for a glass of ice water with it, this way you can try it all 3 ways. I fequently will get a good way into a bottle of scotch before I figure out my favorite way to drink it (sort of like figuring out how much head to cut off of a Torpedo/Belicoso)

-Matt-


----------



## Artoud

eef said:


> I have never had scotch, and don't even know much about it. Do you just drink it dtraight or mix it?
> 
> Say I go to the bar to get a scotch, what should I ask for? Just a scotch?
> -eef


This is a really good question. I've read guides that advise mixing the scotch with water (I prefer soda) since at full strength the alcohol will tend to anesthetize your sense of taste and smell--and you'll miss out on the subtler characteristics of the usually expensive drink.

I would start with a Glenlivet if you don't have much experience. An excellent scotch which is also pretty approachable. Definitely one of my favorites too.

Warning: this stuff will eat your wallet alive :al


----------



## Artoud

Nobody mentioned one of my favs--Balvenie. I have to admit that lately I have been struggling with some sticker shock (I musta been too drunk to notice before  ), and have been moving to the "middle shelf" Scotches.

Oh yes, don't forget Bourbon and other American Whiskeys. God what I wouldn't give for a Maker's Mark right now YUMMMY!

Also, for those of you with the inclination, RYE, baby, RYE! There are only two readily available to me, but from a richness of flavor perspective they are worth a whiskey almost twice as expensive. I like mine with soda though.


----------



## voidone

It all depends what I'm in the mood for, but some favs are:

- Bowmore Speyside with that smoky ocean taste
- Highland park 12 yo - great with a fullbodied cuban
- Glenfiddich Solero - oh so smooth
- Laphroigh - tar and smoke 
- Glemorangie Port Wood

I was thinking about buying a Glemorangie 1991 Sauternes Wood in London a few months back but decided not to. *stupid stupid stupid* I envision that to be really good. :al


----------



## txmatt

Oh, I was soo busy advising eef on scotch I didn't list my favorites.

Currently I am very fond of Macallan Cask Strength. I also have some Glenmorangie Port Finish that I didn't care for at first and now all of a sudden I really like it. Oban was a favorite of mine but the price skyrocketed with the single malt boom (which thankfully appears to be dying down). Balvanie 12 Double Wood is very good as well.

Soo many bottles, soo little money. 

The good thing about malts though is when one variety takes the spotlight like Scotch did, you can switch to Irish and/or Bourbon to continue to develop your palate and enjoy the wonderful flavors these spirits have.

-Matt-


----------



## partagaspete

eef said:


> Thanks Paul, I'll try my first Scotch next time I have the chance.
> -eef


eef,

also try a nice Dahlwinie (sp?). I had a 15 y/o that was very nice!


----------



## eef

WOW. I have seen the light. Smoked a LGC Reserva Figurado with a scotch Chiva on the rocks tonight... This was my first true cigar/drink combo that definitly complimented eachother and enhanced one another's flavors. This scares me... something that small could be that good and cost that much... I can see how it can eat my wallet alive. You guys are so bad for me  
-eef


----------



## Wetterhorn

I have always preferred Irish whiskey over Scotch, but I am ready to give Scotch more of a chance than I have before.

Thanks for the excellent discussion and recommendations. I will let you know how my adventure goes!


----------



## CIGma_Chi

partagaspete said:


> also try a nice Dahlwinie (sp?). I had a 15 y/o that was very nice!


Pete,

I'm a BIG fan of Dalwhinnie 15. It's my favorite Scotch. Very smooth going down!


----------



## grillboy

I always have a bottle of my favorite, Laphraoig 10 year, in my cabinet.


----------



## Mopartoya

I'm relative new to the Scotch scene...I've now killed 2 bottles of JW Red... It was my first... Moved to JW Black, then Glenfiddich..... for some reason went back to a bottle of JW Red and hated it! JW Black is ok, but I really like the Glenfiddich 12 year. It is of course the only single malt of the 3.... but will be the next bottle I buy....

Yes Eef! Watch out! I tried the good ol Scotch and a stogie.... they just compliment each other ohh soo dangerously good right! 

Here we go Eef, hang on...... riding a scotch soaked muddy slippery slope on a big ass tobacco leaf!...snifter and stogie..two full hands and no way to hang on for dear life!

Cheers :al


----------



## Braxxy

I enjoy either Glenlivet 12 year old or Macallan 12 year old, 18 when I want to splurge. Im trying a new style of Glenlivet right now 15 year old French Oak Reserve, it's a little smoother then the 12 for about 5 bucks more a bottle.


----------



## croatan

My favorites lately, subject to change without notice:

Cadenhead's (Mannochmore)
Macallan (12, 18, or cask depending on my mood and/or budget)
Balvenie (double wood)
Glenmorangie (port and burgundy aged)


----------



## LiteHedded

I'm really interested in trying some of these scotches
can someone explain the difference between the different JW labels?
I just don't get it. but then again I haven't bought a bottle of any of them yet either


----------



## Braxxy

LiteHedded,

JW Red is not my cup of tea but Black is good with a little club soda I never drink it straight up, haven't tried the Green as of yet so can't I can't help you there. If money is no object Blue is the best of the bunch very smooth and definatley not meant to be drunk anyway but straight up or maybe with one or two ice cubes.


----------



## DownUnder LLG

LiteHedded said:


> I'm really interested in trying some of these scotches
> can someone explain the difference between the different JW labels?
> I just don't get it. but then again I haven't bought a bottle of any of them yet either


The JW line are all blended scotches, not single malt. For eg. JW Red is a blend of 35 malt and 5 grain whiskies.
My favs are, Dalwhinnie, Oban, Lagavulin :al


----------



## PaulMac

DownUnder LLG said:


> The JW line are all blended scotches, not single malt. For eg. JW Red is a blend of 35 malt and 5 grain whiskies.
> My favs are, Dalwhinnie, Oban, Lagavulin :al


All except for Green, that is a vatted malt, meaning there is only malt in it, no grain.

PaulMac


----------



## hollywood

What do you guys think of the Dalmore Cigar Malt? Worth the money or just a gimmick?


----------



## LiteHedded

DownUnder LLG said:


> The JW line are all blended scotches, not single malt. For eg. JW Red is a blend of 35 malt and 5 grain whiskies.
> My favs are, Dalwhinnie, Oban, Lagavulin :al


d'oh!
I'm an idiot. don't mind me.


----------



## Braxxy

Just because they are blends doesn't mean they aren't good whiskys. Give them a try. I started there and made my way into single malts almost exclusively now, except for the bottle of JW Blue sitting on top of the wine rack.


----------



## magno

Well, I finally broke open the 33 year old Glenrothes I mentioned early-on in this thread. My friends and eye took a smell, a sip, and collectively went "HOLY [email protected]##$" Incredibly smooth with lots of honey. This is quite simply the finest scotch I've tried, and my friends all agreed. And this is after sampling several 35-45 year old bottlings over the past couple of months.

This bottle is 1 of about 230 from a single cask that Hart Brothers procured from Glenrothes back in 2003. It began its life in October of 1969. 

Check out the Hart Brothers website. For what you get their prices are reasonable. Of course, who knows what the duties would be direct from England. But expect to pay $200 and up.


----------



## PaulMac

This just showed up on my doorstep, I do believe I am salivating 

Chieftains Cigar Malt, Single Cask, 14 year old...imagine I will be trying this this weekend!

As far as the Dalmore Cigar Malt goes, I find it a good scotch for the price point, it is nothing special but a good dram to have around


----------



## LiteHedded

Braxxy said:


> Just because they are blends doesn't mean they aren't good whiskys. Give them a try. I started there and made my way into single malts almost exclusively now, except for the bottle of JW Blue sitting on top of the wine rack.


oh I definately will.
i've been wanting to try some of the jw stuff for a while now


----------



## altbier

Glenmorangie 12 year old. good stuff


----------



## Nely

while I'm a single malt newbie, I have to say that i'm a fan of JW exept the Red label. Chivas is also very good. I also like my scotch on the rocks, cause it hits you strong at the begining, but as the ice melts it loses a little bit of power and you can feel the flavors coming thru.

Now back to single malts: are islays cheaper than non-islays cause I picked up a bottle of bowmore islay for $20 in Ft Pierce?


----------



## RPB67

Machallan 25 is the best for me


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Nely said:


> while I'm a single malt newbie, I have to say that i'm a fan of JW exept the Red label. Chivas is also very good. I also like my scotch on the rocks, cause it hits you strong at the begining, but as the ice melts it loses a little bit of power and you can feel the flavors coming thru.
> 
> Now back to single malts: are islays cheaper than non-islays cause I picked up a bottle of bowmore islay for $20 in Ft Pierce?


 Most Islays still run $40-$50 a bottle. It seems most of the big $, old scotches are highland. Bowmore has some good scotch, but watch out for the cheap "Bowmore Legend" that goes for about $20 a bottle u Just my opinion of course, and no offense to those who like the stuff


----------



## Nely

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Most Islays still run $40-$50 a bottle. It seems most of the big $, old scotches are highland. Bowmore has some good scotch, but watch out for the cheap "Bowmore Legend" that goes for about $20 a bottle u Just my opinion of course, and no offense to those who like the stuff


Oh man you are scaring me!


----------



## ProSpkr

voidone said:


> - Glenfiddich Solero - oh so smooth


My all time favorite!


----------



## Nely

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Most Islays still run $40-$50 a bottle. It seems most of the big $, old scotches are highland. Bowmore has some good scotch, but watch out for the cheap "Bowmore Legend" that goes for about $20 a bottle u Just my opinion of course, and no offense to those who like the stuff


You were right. Tried it and it was horrible, taste like rubbing alcohol with a nasty metallic finish.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Nely said:


> You were right. Tried it and it was horrible, taste like rubbing alcohol with a nasty metallic finish.


 :r Just save it for when you've already had 5 or 6 drinks :al


----------



## colgate

Laphroaig scotch is tar and smoke? Ya think? I would decribe it as peat, pete and peaty. Mine wasn't smoky in the least. Peaty through and through which is reflective of the method of production. They leave the good stuff under heavy layers of peat to hasten the process. I hear these places are a ticking time bomb, so hot is the fermentation process. You can google the web and see some pretty impressive pictures taken after one burns to the ground because the peat catches fire spontaneously.



voidone said:


> It all depends what I'm in the mood for, but some favs are:
> 
> - Bowmore Speyside with that smoky ocean taste
> - Highland park 12 yo - great with a fullbodied cuban
> - Glenfiddich Solero - oh so smooth
> - Laphroigh - tar and smoke
> - Glemorangie Port Wood
> 
> I was thinking about buying a Glemorangie 1991 Sauternes Wood in London a few months back but decided not to. *stupid stupid stupid* I envision that to be really good. :al


----------



## par

Like many others here i really like Dalwhinnie. It's an excellent and superbly smooth single malt. The distillery is well worth a visit although quite far off the whiskey trail (i did the b&b thing in scotland a few years ago).

For that nice peaty taste is really enjoy Lagavulin and Laphroaig. I'd say that Laphroaig is my favourite of the two.

Talisker isn't too bad either. Ardbeg is excellent, particularly the ones over 21 years of age (but really, really hard to get).

For the money though, Dalwhinnie is hard to beat.


----------



## kansashat

30 year old Springbank


----------



## SlimDiesel

Not an experienced drinker of fine spirits here. The only single malt I've had is Glenlivet 12 yr and it is mighty good, especially with a good smoke. I was raised on Dewars blended because my dad drank that in his Rob Roy's.


----------



## dayplanner

Bowmore 12 year. My absolute fav. :al


----------



## Wetterhorn

After drinking Irish Whiskey (blended) as my whisky of choice, last weekend I was in Denver at Pint's Pub and tried some single malt scotch. Pint's Pub is reputed to have the largest selection of single malts west of the Mississippi - I have no idea if that is true or not.

Anyway, I became intrigued by the whisky (I can't even tell you what I had and no, I didn't drink that much!), so I decided to start trying some other single malts. Because I didn't want to invest large amounts on whisky I didn't care for, I decided to begin by sampling the Highlands, Speyside, Islay, and Lowlands malts, but not the super premium ones as I learn the taste and character of the whisky.

I read that one isn't supposed to drink Scotch with ice, but I like my Irish Whiskey that way, so I decided to try it that way. Sorry if this is a major faux paux, but what can I say...

So far, I have bought two bottles. The first was Speyburn 10 and I found this to be pretty sweet in taste - I tried it over the rocks and neat, and I found I enjoyed it over the rocks better. Of course, this was the way I drink Irish Whiskey.

My second bottle was Bowmore Legend and it is difficult to describe the taste. Very smooth, with a finish I have never experienced before. I have no idea whether or not all Islay malts taste like this, but it is interesting. Again, I preferred it on the rocks over neat. 

I will have to work on these two bottles for a while before my next experience. One liquor store employee who seemed pretty knowledgeable, warned me about the Lowlands malt - he said it tasted like iodine! Does it?

This new adventure reminds me of my experience with cigars and how I sampled (and still do!) many kinds of cigars and like to smoke a wide variety of cigars. I bet I will do the same thing with Scotch. 

Yet another slippery slope....

:al


----------



## drill

i guess my fav is mac 30(25 is good also)
my everyday scotch choice is balvenie portwood (21yr)
and at 60 $ or so a bottle a great deal (for my tastes)

if your needing a scotch a little less exspensive there are many decent ones available,many of the forementioned ones are good and bowmore 17 should be added to that list

if you like the peaty/tarry taste in some scotchs then 
Lagavulin (16) is a very good Islay

not long ago i had the chance to share a bottle of 25(yr) irish
(cant remember the name of it though)
that was excellent !

i find scotch to be alot like rum the older the better 
as i cant hardly drink a 7 yr rum except in mojitos but some 15 or older and i can sip it just fine.

so many scotch's out there that you just gotta try alot to find your personal fave (i know i did)

k


----------



## Wetterhorn

drill said:


> i guess my fav is mac 30(25 is good also)
> my everyday scotch choice is balvenie portwood (21yr)
> and at 60 $ or so a bottle a great deal (for my tastes)
> 
> if your needing a scotch a little less exspensive there are many decent ones available,many of the forementioned ones are good and bowmore 17 should be added to that list
> 
> if you like the peaty/tarry taste in some scotchs then
> Lagavulin (16) is a very good Islay
> 
> not long ago i had the chance to share a bottle of 25(yr) irish
> (cant remember the name of it though)
> that was excellent !
> 
> i find scotch to be alot like rum the older the better
> as i cant hardly drink a 7 yr rum except in mojitos but some 15 or older and i can sip it just fine.
> 
> so many scotch's out there that you just gotta try alot to find your personal fave (i know i did)
> 
> k


Thanks for the information - very interesting. Maybe I am tasting the peaty taste in the Islay. Like I said, I am unable to describe it. It is pretty good though, and I have to try the Lagavulin (16).

Here is a question - does a higher price necesarily mean a better Scotch? I know in cigars, sometimes this is true, and sometimes it isn't. It really depends on the individual's tastes. I would imagine that this is true with Scotch.

I will also have to try the Balvenie Portwood (21). Michael Jackson rates it a 9 and writes, "Very complex. Toffee, creamy, winey, aniseed." Yet Jim Murray rates it an 8 and writes, "The port wood has altered the shape of the whisky. The malt plays a less significant part, which means limited complexity." Same Scotch tasted by experts and yet they differ significantly on whether or not it is complex! Again, I think my experience with cigars and that the same cigar is thought to be complex by one smoker and plain by the other.

Thanks again for the suggestions - I will let you know what I think!


----------



## Wetterhorn

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Most Islays still run $40-$50 a bottle. It seems most of the big $, old scotches are highland. Bowmore has some good scotch, but watch out for the cheap "Bowmore Legend" that goes for about $20 a bottle u Just my opinion of course, and no offense to those who like the stuff


The Bowmore Legend is what the guy at the liquor store recommended for me to sample an Islay. It is different, I will admit that, and I can't really describe the taste. Funny that you u when you drink it! I can't say I have had that experience....


----------



## jgros001

Jeff said:


> My fave would be Glenmorangie 15 year old.
> 
> Glenmorangie 15 Year Old = Good on the tongue, bad on the wallet :hn


This is a great Scotch....Also, Oban is great very smooth. Laphroig also makes a scotch called something like the Cigar Blend that they market to cigar smokers - its pretty good but I like many others better. Worth a try though - it is not that bad in terms of price as other scotches.


----------



## jgros001

Wetterhorn said:


> Thanks for the information - very interesting. Maybe I am tasting the peaty taste in the Islay. Like I said, I am unable to describe it. It is pretty good though, and I have to try the Lagavulin (16).
> 
> Here is a question - does a higher price necesarily mean a better Scotch? I know in cigars, sometimes this is true, and sometimes it isn't. It really depends on the individual's tastes. I would imagine that this is true with Scotch.
> 
> I will also have to try the Balvenie Portwood (21). Michael Jackson rates it a 9 and writes, "Very complex. Toffee, creamy, winey, aniseed." Yet Jim Murray rates it an 8 and writes, "The port wood has altered the shape of the whisky. The malt plays a less significant part, which means limited complexity." Same Scotch tasted by experts and yet they differ significantly on whether or not it is complex! Again, I think my experience with cigars and that the same cigar is thought to be complex by one smoker and plain by the other.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestions - I will let you know what I think!


No, price does not always equal quality. BUT, you will find that most of the time the higher prices are attributed to longer aging which will usually equate to a smoother drink.


----------



## Wetterhorn

jgros001 said:


> No, price does not always equal quality. BUT, you will find that most of the time the higher prices are attributed to longer aging which will usually equate to a smoother drink.


Thanks for the information! That is very good to know. I appreciate the advice.

:al


----------



## Wetterhorn

Found this description of drinking single malts and thought I would share it:

*"Single malt scotch allows for true discrimination, connoisseurship, lavish spending, and unbridled snobbery. The snobbery is, however, tempered by the fact that scotch is an earthy beverage, with strong, smoky flavors, and only those who have truly taken the time to acquire the taste can actually choke down single malts."*

:r


----------



## dayplanner

Wetterhorn said:


> Found this description of drinking single malts and thought I would share it:
> 
> *"Single malt scotch allows for true discrimination, connoisseurship, lavish spending, and unbridled snobbery. The snobbery is, however, tempered by the fact that scotch is an earthy beverage, with strong, smoky flavors, and only those who have truly taken the time to acquire the taste can actually choke down single malts."*
> 
> :r


 :r :r :r Oh, that's good.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Wetterhorn said:


> The Bowmore Legend is what the guy at the liquor store recommended for me to sample an Islay. It is different, I will admit that, and I can't really describe the taste. Funny that you u when you drink it! I can't say I have had that experience....


 :r I'm no connoisseur, but it's just not to my taste. My sister gave me the bottle as a gift, and it took over 2 years to drink. I served most of it to her when she visited  . She's actually more of a scotch snob than me, but she had to be polite and drink it.


----------



## Foz

Laphroaig - Seen this mentioned a few times so far, picked up a bottle last night on a local BOTL's recommendation and loved it. If you like that peaty taste this is the single malt for you.

Other go to's include
Glenmorangie - most any is great
Chivas 18yr - Great blended scotch


----------



## Wetterhorn

I picked up a bottle of Macallan 12 year old and it is outstanding! Very smooth with a hint of vanilla. 

:al


----------



## Wetterhorn

I want to try a lowlands whisky and have been thinking of Auchentoshen. I have read several good things about this scotch. 

Anybody have any opinions on Auchentoshen or other lowlands scotches?


----------



## PaulMac

if yer gettin a lowland, chances are it will be auchentoshan, I also recommend Bladnoch, although its a bit tougher to find...as far as auchentoshan, if you want real lowland character go with the select, if you want a dram that will blow you away, but not taste like a lowland, go with three wood


----------



## Wetterhorn

PaulMac said:


> if yer gettin a lowland, chances are it will be auchentoshan, I also recommend Bladnoch, although its a bit tougher to find...as far as auchentoshan, if you want real lowland character go with the select, if you want a dram that will blow you away, but not taste like a lowland, go with three wood


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Wetterhorn

I sampled Laphroiag 10 year old last night and enjoyed it greatly! Peaty and smoky, it reminded me of smoked salmon. 

Man, what a single malt! I will have to pick a bottle of it up!

:al


----------



## Mac

My favorite has long been Macallan. I had the good fortune to visit that distillery two years ago. Glenlivet 10yr old is hard to beat for great value in a single malt, too.

Here's a twist: Anyone ever try Yamazaki single malt whisky? It's made by Suntory in Japan. Having spent a fair amount of time in Japan, I have visited that distillery on 5 separate occasions. If you ever travel to Kyoto, this is a must see. It's about 3 trains stops away from Kyoto when traveling from Osaka, and you can walk to it about 300 meters after exiting the train. The guided tours and 20-minute tasting are a wonderful experience, though there is no english interpretation. The Japanese are nothing but enthusiatic about their take on malt whisky. The visitors building, along with the tasting room, whisky library, and whisky bar are simply gorgeous. They have many varieties of scotches to compare in taste, and several bourbons, too.

I think Suntory owns Bowmore, now. Anyway, Yamazaki is a top-notch single malt and highly recommended.


----------



## rumballs

Reviving an old thread...
I've still only had a handful of scotches. So far my favorites are Glenlivet 12 and Oban 14. Macallan and one or two others I had were just ok...

What should I try next?


----------



## Bigwaved

PaulMac said:


> This just showed up on my doorstep, I do believe I am salivating
> 
> Chieftains Cigar Malt, Single Cask, 14 year old...imagine I will be trying this this weekend!
> 
> As far as the Dalmore Cigar Malt goes, I find it a good scotch for the price point, it is nothing special but a good dram to have around


Be sure to let us know what you think of this one.


----------



## Ermo

I just started drinking scotch, like 3 weeks ago. I started with 1/4 scotch 3/4 water, and have worked my way to drinking it neat.

I have yet to try a single malt but in the next few weeks I will (gotta stop buying so many cigars first). Currently the best I have had is the Johnnie Walker Black, but thats not saying much compared to Dewars and Chivas. It was club stogie that has turned me onto scotch, kudos club stogie.


----------



## Baric

Glenmorangie with one of the burgundy or port finshes-theyve got great colours aswell as taste etc Good for an aesthete like me


----------



## caskwith

Baric said:


> Glenmorangie with one of the burgundy or port finshes-theyve got great colours aswell as taste etc Good for an aesthete like me


Glenmorangie all the way!!!!

ive got a cupboard full of it, ive tried just about every one of their scotches but my favourites are:

10yr old - nice and light, great citrus flavours, good for summer.
sherry wood finish- warm butterscotch and caramel, really good.
port wood finish- a black fruit flavour, lots of honey too.
burgundy finish- again fruit but lighter and richer, less honey more winey flavours

in my opinion the best scotch around!!


----------



## drfredtx

Ardbeg all the way! Consistant flavors throughout the line. Can't get enough.
Another is Abelour A-bunadh, sweeeet!


----------



## Wetterhorn

mmblz said:


> Reviving an old thread...
> I've still only had a handful of scotches. So far my favorites are Glenlivet 12 and Oban 14. Macallan and one or two others I had were just ok...
> 
> What should I try next?


Laphroig would be my suggestion. The 10 year old is fantastic, with a very smokey flavor with hints of the sea. It is an Islay Scotch, and I will say the Islay Scotches are not for everyone. But if you are adventurous, then this will be a fun journey.


----------



## caskwith

Wetterhorn said:


> Laphroig would be my suggestion. The 10 year old is fantastic, with a very smokey flavor with hints of the sea. It is an Islay Scotch, and I will say the Islay Scotches are not for everyone. But if you are adventurous, then this will be a fun journey.


You're right there, i really dont like Islay Scotches at all, in fact just about anything Jura, Islay, Arran and most of the peaty speysides are not on my list of favs, i will drink them if i dont have a choice but i definately prefer Highlands, i suppose i just dont like peaty scotches.


----------



## Ermo

Baric said:


> Glenmorangie with one of the burgundy or port finshes-theyve got great colours aswell as taste etc Good for an aesthete like me


Cool, what sport do you play LOL

Just tried The Glenlivet last week and was impressed with the smoothness. Tried Oban at a restaurant and it is the best I have had. Expensive by the bottle though.


----------



## Wetterhorn

caskwith said:


> You're right there, i really dont like Islay Scotches at all, in fact just about anything Jura, Islay, Arran and most of the peaty speysides are not on my list of favs, i will drink them if i dont have a choice but i definately prefer Highlands, i suppose i just dont like peaty scotches.


Exactly, they are not for everyone. I really enjoy the Peat flavors. My favorite Highland (right now anyway) is Cragganmore 12-year-old. I had some during my trip out of town and it really captured my imagination.


----------



## sgresso

Oban, Aberlour, Auchentoshan, Ardbeg, Bunnaihabhain 

Anything that is super Peat tasting!

I think the best I ever had was a 50 year old Cask Strenght Single malt.
That was the Darkest Scotch I have ever saw.
It was almost Pitch Black.

So smooth and yummy!


----------



## zamco17

Macallan hands down baby!!!!


----------



## billybarue

Back to Islays - Can't get enough of the 16 year old Lagavulin. 

That said I am not a fan of Laphroig

If you like Islays and you like blends (which are think are currently vastly underrated) try a blend of Islays called "Black Bottle"

Can't find it here in the states. It's actually tough to find in Britain.

BillyBarue


----------



## burninator

The MacAllan is by far my favorite single malt. I haven't had the pleasure of trying the 18yr, but I've got a prized bottle of the 12yr that is a delight.


----------



## Wetterhorn

billybarue said:


> Back to Islays - Can't get enough of the 16 year old Lagavulin.
> 
> That said I am not a fan of Laphroig
> 
> If you like Islays and you like blends (which are think are currently vastly underrated) try a blend of Islays called "Black Bottle"
> 
> Can't find it here in the states. It's actually tough to find in Britain.
> 
> BillyBarue


I enjoy the line of Scotches Lagavulin distills.

What I enjoy about the Laphroig 10 year old is the strength of the whiskey. It is really quite wild and I enjoy the 10 year old more than the 15 year old and on up simply because of the wild taste.

I have never heard of "Black Bottle," but I am going to have to search it out. Sounds very interesting.

This is one thing I also enjoy about Scotch - hearing everyone else's likes and dislikes. Always fascinating to hear what other people enjoy and what it is about the Scotch that they enjoy.

Take Macallan for example. A good Scotch that many people really like quite a bit, but for me it is just so so. Just like cigars, what floats one person's boat will not do a thing for another person.

My philosphy on Scotch and cigars is to drink and smoke what _*you*_, regardless of whether the Scotch or cigar is highly rated or not and even if what you like other people would consider cheap.


----------



## sgoselin

You guys might want to check out the Scotch Malt Whisky Society, I have been a member for years. They do their own bottlings at cask strength and non-chill filtered. The different distilleries are given numbers as they cannot put the name on the bottle. I find these whiskies to be a whole different experience. 

You definitely need to add a little water to this stuff. Both to open up the nose, but also to not numb the taste buds. Before single malts were so readily available the SMWS was one of the few ways to get some real variety of experience. Check it out if you have a chance.


----------



## PaulMac

sgoselin said:


> You guys might want to check out the Scotch Malt Whisky Society, I have been a member for years. They do their own bottlings at cask strength and non-chill filtered. The different distilleries are given numbers as they cannot put the name on the bottle. I find these whiskies to be a whole different experience.
> 
> You definitely need to add a little water to this stuff. Both to open up the nose, but also to not numb the taste buds. Before single malts were so readily available the SMWS was one of the few ways to get some real variety of experience. Check it out if you have a chance.


only given numbers, but with a little knowledge and a bit of research, not too hard to figure out what they are


----------



## sgoselin

PaulMac said:


> only given numbers, but with a little knowledge and a bit of research, not too hard to figure out what they are


Not too hard at all. Especially given that they provide a sheet with the numbering/distillery system. I think that they are just not allowed to put the name on the bottle.


----------



## PaulMac

sgoselin said:


> Not too hard at all. Especially given that they provide a sheet with the numbering/distillery system. I think that they are just not allowed to put the name on the bottle.


I haven't joined yet, but I was checking the website and I knew most of em


----------



## stig

I want to join that myself. Visited the SMWS with a friend while in Edinburgh last year and would deffinately like to sample some more of their offerings.


----------



## rumballs

Just bought Glenlivet 18, will be trying it tonight


----------



## rumballs

mmblz said:


> Just bought Glenlivet 18, will be trying it tonight


mmmmmm. That may be my favorite so far.
For another Glenlivet, should I try the 15/french oak, 21/archive, or an older independent bottling?


----------



## SD Beerman

Man that 21 yr old is nice if you can get it.:al


----------



## SD Beerman

Glenlivet 21yr old that is.


----------



## rumballs

SD Beerman said:


> Glenlivet 21yr old that is.


Yeah I can get it... Apparently this is the ideal place for buying scotch - I'm just a few miles from both Binny's and Sam's. To give you an idea, here's Binny's selection of Glenlivets:

http://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=glenlivet&otext=glenlivet

Sam's is similar, just different independent bottlings.


----------



## ResIpsa

sgoselin said:


> You guys might want to check out the Scotch Malt Whisky Society, I have been a member for years. They do their own bottlings at cask strength and non-chill filtered. The different distilleries are given numbers as they cannot put the name on the bottle. I find these whiskies to be a whole different experience.
> 
> You definitely need to add a little water to this stuff. Both to open up the nose, but also to not numb the taste buds. Before single malts were so readily available the SMWS was one of the few ways to get some real variety of experience. Check it out if you have a chance.


stumbled across this website the other day. Looks interesting, and like a good way to get to experience a lot of different drams. Only thing I didn't like is the labels on the bottles they show for examples look a little "cheesy" to me.


----------



## stig

billybarue said:


> Back to Islays - Can't get enough of the 16 year old Lagavulin.
> 
> That said I am not a fan of Laphroig
> 
> If you like Islays and you like blends (which are think are currently vastly underrated) try a blend of Islays called "Black Bottle"
> 
> Can't find it here in the states. It's actually tough to find in Britain.
> 
> BillyBarue


I have a bottle of the 10 yr old Black Bottle and liked it quite a bit. My local shop carries it, let me know if you can't find it, I will hook you up. We can either trade for it or I can send it and you can just pay me for cost and shipping. My local usualy has about 6 - 8 bottles in stock.


----------



## stig

ResIpsa said:


> stumbled across this website the other day. Looks interesting, and like a good way to get to experience a lot of different drams. Only thing I didn't like is the labels on the bottles they show for examples look a little "cheesy" to me.


Nothing cheesy about them at all. All of their whiskys are cask strenght and my understanding is that they have people from the SMWS that go around to many different distillery's and buy cask of whisky that they have sampled and like and bottle with just distillery numbers and their own labels. I had the opportunity to visit the SMWS while in Scotland last year with a guy on my tour that was a member. The "Menu" that they bring out just has tasting notes and numbers of vats and that is how you choose what you want. The online menu works pretty much the same way. It's a bit pricy but I guarantee you that if you a true whisky afficianado and no what tastes you like then it is worth the money that you will put out for it.


----------



## nortmand

I like a nice Islay, stuff from Laphroig and Lagavulin are my favorites. Bruichladdich also has some nice selections. A buddy got me a bottle of Balvenie 21 year port as a wedding present. A speyside, but easily the best scotch I've ever had.


----------



## joshua-cr

Someone brought a bottle of Macallan Cask Strength over last weekend and I had a glass of that. Can't really say I have had much Scotch before, but I enjoyed this. Next time will have to cut it with a little water (we were already outside smoking cigars so we just didn't bother)


----------



## Brodie

I can say, without hesitation, that the single finest beverage on the face of this earth is Macallan 18 year-old scotch.:al 

Worth noting is a recent find for me: Famous Grouse Vintage Malt 1992. It's a vatted malt - a blend of all single malts (no grain whiskeys). Very nice. I only wish it was available here in the States.


----------



## burninator

joshua said:


> Someone brought a bottle of Macallan Cask Strength over last weekend and I had a glass of that. Can't really say I have had much Scotch before, but I enjoyed this. Next time will have to cut it with a little water (we were already outside smoking cigars so we just didn't bother)


You didn't cut cask strength scotch?:al :hn


----------



## Addiction

LiteHedded said:


> I'm really interested in trying some of these scotches
> can someone explain the difference between the different JW labels?
> I just don't get it. but then again I haven't bought a bottle of any of them yet either


JW Red or JW Black are pretty horrible overall once you've developed a taste for Scotch. They will taste like gargling with razors after that.

JW Gold is the next step up and is pretty comparable to most decent to good single malts. In my mind I'd put JW Gold in the same category as most 18-25 year common scotchs (Balwhinie, Maccallum, Glenlivet, etc). And its only about $60-$70 a bottle so most people can afford it as an everyday drinker.

JW Green is a sidestep and compares in wieght and feel on the pallete to cask strength and special wood (port cask, etc) scotches. Typically I'd rate those above Green simply because of the rawness of JW Green, if you can drink it straight up often you may want to go to one of those meetings my wife is always talking about.....

JW Blue is really special in my opinion, its the best thing going blended wise and if rail scotch is a 1, and the handmade limited bottle runs of the Scotch Society of America are a 10 (and many if not most of them are) then JW Blue is a solid 8.5-9. At $225 or so a bottle however not many can afford this as an everyday drinker.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Addiction

ResIpsa said:


> stumbled across this website the other day. Looks interesting, and like a good way to get to experience a lot of different drams. Only thing I didn't like is the labels on the bottles they show for examples look a little "cheesy" to me.


I've been a member for a while and this is pretty good stuff. Most of it can stand to age more to take out some of the fire, and you absolutely need a little water or to let it set on some ice. I prefer ice that way you can let it breathe some like a wine.


----------



## ATLHARP

Addiction said:


> JW Red or JW Black are pretty horrible overall once you've developed a taste for Scotch. They will taste like gargling with razors after that.
> 
> JW Gold is the next step up and is pretty comparable to most decent to good single malts. In my mind I'd put JW Gold in the same category as most 18-25 year common scotchs (Balwhinie, Maccallum, Glenlivet, etc). And its only about $60-$70 a bottle so most people can afford it as an everyday drinker.
> 
> JW Green is a sidestep and compares in wieght and feel on the pallete to cask strength and special wood (port cask, etc) scotches. Typically I'd rate those above Green simply because of the rawness of JW Green, if you can drink it straight up often you may want to go to one of those meetings my wife is always talking about.....
> 
> JW Blue is really special in my opinion, its the best thing going blended wise and if rail scotch is a 1, and the handmade limited bottle runs of the Scotch Society of America are a 10 (and many if not most of them are) then JW Blue is a solid 8.5-9. At $225 or so a bottle however not many can afford this as an everyday drinker.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I dig the Johnny Gold and Swing. The Swing by far is the best blended scotch on the market. It's depth of flavor and smooth finish is phenomenal. I am not that big a fan of the Johnny Blue, I prefer the Swing.

Single Malts- Glenlivet 18 yr., Tobemory 10 Single Malt is good, as well as Glenrothes 1991 Single Malt.

Any of these can make a an ordinary Saturday just fine!

ATL


----------



## rumballs

Addiction said:


> I've been a member for a while and this is pretty good stuff. Most of it can stand to age more to take out some of the fire,



Whisky doesn't age in the bottle - do you mean that you think they should wait longer before bottling?



Addiction said:


> and you absolutely need a little water or to let it set on some ice. I prefer ice that way you can let it breathe some like a wine.


I think most would argue that ice actually prevents it from breathing, but that's a matter of opinion...


----------



## Pablo

I am a Glenrothes whore. I have some of every year produced since 1961 (lucky they don't come out every year!). I know there are plenty better out there, but it's nice to watch a distillery as it changes over the years.


----------



## CeeGar

I've been surviving off of Glenlivet 18 for many a year now. :tu


----------



## Addiction

mmblz said:


> Whisky doesn't age in the bottle - do you mean that you think they should wait longer before bottling?
> 
> I think most would argue that ice actually prevents it from breathing, but that's a matter of opinion...


With the first comment what I mean is between my bottles and my friend who recruited me that I've tasted maybe 25-30 different bottles and its fierce stuff. I started out buying a bottle out of every batch but I can't seem to finish one, a finger or two is all I can take and I'm good. As logn as you like varied scotch they are all good but they are all pretty powerful.

On the second comment its my personal taste, I drop a cube and a couple of fingers and wait a second and its much more ready for my personal consumption.


----------



## carni

can i choose all of it. my favorite right now is probably some balvenie 12 yr. good kick, great flavor. my favorite always changes, mostly its the last bottle I had:ss


----------



## NoChips4me

my scotch of preference is Oban 14yr, Macallen 18yr, Glenlivet and I also like Pendleton whisky:tu


----------



## Stonefox

Recently I've preferred Highland Park and Aberlour:tu


----------



## adsantos13

I try to always keep Laphroaig 15, Lagavulin 16, Ardbeg 10, Talisker 10/18, and Highland Park 12 in stock...

Yes, I love me some peat


----------



## j6ppc

adsantos13 said:


> I try to always keep Laphroaig 15Yes, I love me some peat


:tpd: Love that stuff


----------



## Uniputt

Balvenie 21 "PortWood"

I also like many Irish Whiskies. My favorites are Redbreast and Knappogue 1951. (Unfortunately, at $750 per bottle, I don't get to drink it very often). So it's usually Redbreast. Affordable, and oh-so-good!:al


----------



## adsantos13

j6ppc said:


> :tpd: Love that stuff


It is by far my favorite regular production single malt...

I once found a liquor store in a fairly remote neighborhood in NYC where they were selling Laphroaig 15 for $49.99. I can only assume this was some sort of mistake as it usually goes for anywhere from $68 to $75 or so around these parts...

Needless to say after I recovered from my seizure I bought all the remaining stock, which unfortunately was only 3 or 4 bottles...


----------



## Strangg1

To start off with I drink all my scotch neat, don't like it with ice or cut with water for some reason.

I have some Glenfiddich ancient Reserve 18 year old that my wife got me for my birthday last year. I don't drink it that often, and i'm down to the last third, luckily my birthday is coming up and I usually get a nice bottle of scotch as part of my present:tu I also always keep a bottle of Speyburn in the house, it's one of my favorite "cheapie" single malts, I think it's pretty good for the money. I also have a bottle of Talisker 10 year that I've been enjoying for some time now.

I'm pretty much a fan of just about any single malt scotch. I really haven't had a single malt that I wouldnt' drink again. I'm sure there is one out there, I just haven't found it yet 



~S


----------



## EvanS

partagaspete said:


> Ive tried many but not all brands but I've said it before and I'll say it again:
> 
> 18 y/o Glenlivit. not to peaty, not to smokey, not too sweet. a perfectly (IMO) balanced scotch.
> 
> T


well, this confirms it. Partagaspete DOES know everything!! 

I agree completely, especially for the money. I virtually don't look for anything else


----------



## fl0at

I love The Glenlivet. It's my "every day" drinker.


----------



## worr lord

I'm new to single malts, but I like The Macallan Cask Strength a lot. After being diluted with roughly 20% water and ice, it has a slight woody character like Bourbon, and is rather fruity with a definite kick of spice on the finish.


----------



## Tripp

My favorite is Bowmore. It has the most unique flavor of any scotch I've ever had. It's not a flavor that everyone will like, but it's perfect for my tastes.


----------



## daniel2001

I'm going through a period of trying different whiskies.

I'm a big fan of Glenlivet (the 21 is lovely stuff), also a big Glengoyne fan (Goyne 21 is my favourite whisky) and right now have a bottle of Mortlach 16 which I'm very impressed with.


----------



## jdean33442

I'm a gin guy which probably means you guys hate me  but my buddy drinks Middleton (sp?). He tells me it's good stuff. Comes in a wooden coffin. I've seen him drink a whole slew of wierd named Scotch/Whisky but can't remember any of them.


----------



## Miami

I like Pinch 15 yrs. Anyone else?


----------



## SmokenScotch

jdean33442 said:


> I'm a gin guy which probably means you guys hate me  but my buddy drinks Middleton (sp?). He tells me it's good stuff. Comes in a wooden coffin. I've seen him drink a whole slew of wierd named Scotch/Whisky but can't remember any of them.


Middleton's Rare Irish Whiskey is exceptionally good. Bout $100 a bottle depending on local. Goes very well with cigars... My favorite Irish.. but more affordable Irish and almost as great... Redbreast.

Rum.. just started into them last year. Ten cane is a great sipping rum.

Single Malt Scotches... geez.. Love so many, different styles. All depends on my mood...


----------



## ATLHARP

I had Macallan 18 yr. last Sunday. Beautiful nose, and a finish that went on for miles. Very good! I like the Glenlivet 18 yr. as well, very smooth

The Macallan went down as smooth as silk with a Upmann No.2!:ss

ATL


----------



## Malik23

worr lord said:


> I'm new to single malts, but I like The Macallan Cask Strength a lot. After being diluted with roughly 20% water and ice, it has a slight woody character like Bourbon, and is rather fruity with a definite kick of spice on the finish.


I just picked up a bottle of the Macallan cask strength a couple of weeks ago. It is tasty stuff indeed. I'm also a fan of the Macallan 18. I don't think the 25 is worth the money though.
If I want to spend a bit less $$, I generally go for an Oban 14.


----------



## texasbadbob

Anything from Islay. The smokey peaty taste is heaven. The in _I_MHO is Lagavulin 16 yr. It's the best but has almost doubled in price. Also try Bunnahabhain 12 from Islay and Ardbeg 10, and Laphriog 10 or 15. Last year for my birthday the wife gave me a bottle of Ardbeg Provenance put up in 1974. Wow was it smooth!!!
:cb


----------



## GAW

texasbadbob said:


> Anything from Islay. The smokey peaty taste is heaven. The in _I_MHO is Lagavulin 16 yr. It's the best but has almost doubled in price. Also try Bunnahabhain 12 from Islay and Ardbeg 10, and Laphriog 10 or 15. Last year for my birthday the wife gave me a bottle of Ardbeg Provenance put up in 1974. Wow was it smooth!!!
> :cb


Texasbadbob nailed it for my taste! I think the younger Islays (10-20yrs ) are probably the best values in single malts out there today although you have to like that peat. I would add the Laphroig Quarter Cask and Ardbeg Airigh Nam Beist ( Gaelic for Shelter of the Beasts ) to the Islay list. I think if presented with a bottle of the Provenance I would enshrine it and pray before it daily. It is a legendary whisky!!! Best, Jerry:ss:


----------



## chibnkr

texasbadbob said:


> Anything from Islay. The smokey peaty taste is heaven. The in _I_MHO is Lagavulin 16 yr. It's the best but has almost doubled in price. Also try Bunnahabhain 12 from Islay and Ardbeg 10, and Laphriog 10 or 15. Last year for my birthday the wife gave me a bottle of Ardbeg Provenance put up in 1974. Wow was it smooth!!!
> :cb


I found some Lagavulin for less than $55 per bottle. PM me if you're interested. I don't remember the site off-hand, but i could look it up. Great stuff!


----------



## Genevapics

ATLHARP said:


> I had Macallan 18 yr. last Sunday. Beautiful nose, and a finish that went on for miles. *Very good!* I like the Glenlivet 18 yr. as well, very smooth
> 
> The Macallan went down as smooth as silk with a Upmann No.2!:ss
> 
> ATL


Ya think?! LOL, I am relatively knew to scotch, but had a dram of the Macallan 18 yr. about 6 months ago. My first time I had ordered a single malt (although I had read and heard many wonderful things about this scotch). Oh man, what a scotch. I think you hit the nail on the head with this: _"The Macallan went down as smooth as silk... " _ Say no more, for me the Macallan 18 yr. is my favorite.

I have tried the Lagavullin and found it to be too medicinal. I found it had a strong iodine nose to it. Now, I new to good scotch and maybe someday my taste buds will change, but for now, I will pass on the heavily peated scotches. I am not there yet.


----------



## ATLHARP

Genevapics said:


> Ya think?! LOL, I am relatively knew to scotch, but had a dram of the Macallan 18 yr. about 6 months ago. My first time I had ordered a single malt (although I had read and heard many wonderful things about this scotch). Oh man, what a scotch. I think you hit the nail on the head with this: _"The Macallan went down as smooth as silk... " _ Say no more, for me the Macallan 18 yr. is my favorite.
> 
> I have tried the Lagavullin and found it to be too medicinal. I found it had a strong iodine nose to it. Now, I new to good scotch and maybe someday my taste buds will change, but for now, I will pass on the heavily peated scotches. I am not there yet.


Islay Single Malts are way different from standard single malts. They have their following, but overall they can get way too Peaty.

ATL


----------



## War Eagle

New to the site(obviously), but i really like Balvinie. My first single malt was glenlivet and to me, balvinie blows it away. Still really a newb for fine whiskey, but Balvinie is my choice for now!


----------



## adsantos13

ATLHARP said:


> but overall they can get way too Peaty


IMPOSSIBLE!!!


----------



## Funnymantrip

I am a bourbon drinker, scanned through this thread a few times. Last night watching 'The Thirsty Traveler' and he was doing his scotch tour. Went to Laphroaig and I wished so much to have a televison that spit out a sample. So this morning stopped and grabbed a bottle. Just had a chance to try a taste before going to a mini herf in town tonight. Took some recomendations from the thread on how to try it. This is just fantastic. Love the flavor, love the aroma, don't know what I was missing. 
This thread is full of suggestions, and I look forward to trying some more of them.


----------



## hova45

Glenmore, macallen, glenlivet, 12 & 18 years I also like the johnny bluelabel good stuff but not worth the money..


----------



## chibnkr

Talisker, Lagavulin, McAllen 18, Balvenie Port Wood, Cragganmore, Lephroig, Edradour...the list goes on and on!


----------



## adsantos13

Funnymantrip said:


> I am a bourbon drinker, scanned through this thread a few times. Last night watching 'The Thirsty Traveler' and he was doing his scotch tour. Went to Laphroaig and I wished so much to have a televison that spit out a sample. So this morning stopped and grabbed a bottle. Just had a chance to try a taste before going to a mini herf in town tonight. Took some recomendations from the thread on how to try it. This is just fantastic. Love the flavor, love the aroma, don't know what I was missing.
> This thread is full of suggestions, and I look forward to trying some more of them.


Which expression did you buy? Oh, and welcome to the peat slope!


----------



## mugwump

The Islay Island single malts are the only ones I typically buy. I love that oily peat and seawater taste. For a more traditional Scotch I often buy blends like JW Black for the nostalgia value. I had a coworker from the UK over for dinner last month and he was floored that I had Laphroaig on my shelf. I treated him to a bourbon tasting and sent him on his way with a bottle of Elijah Craig which turned out to his favorite.

When someone requests a whiskey the proper response is "Scotch, Irish, Bourbon, Tennessee, or Rye?"


----------



## awsmith4

Balvenie 12 is defiantly what I choose most often, unless the $ is available for the 21 Port Wood


----------



## Funnymantrip

adsantos13 said:


> Which expression did you buy? Oh, and welcome to the peat slope!


I ended up getting the Laphroaig. Even got me a 1x1 square foot piece of land in Islay.

In fact I had to get bottle #2. It seems that some of my office mates, who 'don't really like scotch, especially the peaty ones' sure did a number on my bottle.


----------



## adsantos13

Funnymantrip said:


> I ended up getting the Laphroaig. Even got me a 1x1 square foot piece of land in Islay.
> 
> In fact I had to get bottle #2. It seems that some of my office mates, who 'don't really like scotch, especially the peaty ones' sure did a number on my bottle.


Gotcha, sorry to be unclear, I meant to ask the age of the Laphroaig.

There are couple different regular bottlings right now. The 15 year old, Cask Strength version of the 10 year old, and the Quarter Cask are all worth seeking out.


----------



## Funnymantrip

adsantos13 said:


> Gotcha, sorry to be unclear, I meant to ask the age of the Laphroaig.
> 
> There are couple different regular bottlings right now. The 15 year old, Cask Strength version of the 10 year old, and the Quarter Cask are all worth seeking out.


Just the 10 year. Interestingly enought both places I went to get it this was the last bottle of 10 in both stores, they were both loaded up on the 15 year. I might have to try that next time.


----------



## Malik23

I just picked up a bottle of Laguvilin 16 after trying it in at a cigar bar in NYC. Tasty, tasty stuff. Might even be pushing out the Macallan as my new favorite.


----------



## adsantos13

Funnymantrip said:


> Just the 10 year. Interestingly enought both places I went to get it this was the last bottle of 10 in both stores, they were both loaded up on the 15 year. I might have to try that next time.


Nice, the 10 year old is the classic. If you love that one you really have to try the cask strength version of the 10 year old. Its basically the same thing but it's non-filtered, and not watered down to 43% ABV (usually around 50 something percent), aka straight from the oak cask to the bottle.


----------



## carni

my fv so far, in a year span of drinking scotch, is the balvenie 12 yr. double barrell.


----------



## Bullybreed

mmblz said:


> Has anyone tried the Dalmore "Cigar Malt" ?
> Worth trying, or just marketing hype?


Ive tried the dalmore cigar malt and loved it, Imo for the price i thought 
it held its own and have bought a few myself.


----------



## Mark THS

Recieved a bottle of Glenlivet 15 French Oak Reserve for Christmas. I havent had this yet.


----------



## MadAl

Springbank, Balvenie Portwood, Bowmore Darkest


----------



## rumballs

Mark THS said:


> Recieved a bottle of Glenlivet 15 French Oak Reserve for Christmas. I havent had this yet.


probably my least favorite Glenlivet, but that's not to say that it isn't still good!


----------



## punch

Opened a bottle of 36 year Sherry Casked Bunnahabain for New Years. Absolutely heavenly! Duncan Taylor bottling, No 123/234. Set in the cask in March of 1967 and bottled in April 2003. I'm not sure that it gets any better than this!


----------



## pistol

punch said:


> Opened a bottle of 36 year Sherry Casked Bunnahabain for New Years. Absolutely heavenly! Duncan Taylor bottling, No 123/234. Set in the cask in March of 1967 and bottled in April 2003. I'm not sure that it gets any better than this!


That sounds great! I just cracked into a Talisker 18 year and a Balvenie 21 year, and they are really good! I also have bottles of Balvenie 12, Mac 12 (old standby, ALWAYS have an open bottle on-hand), and Laphroaig 10 open right now. I have to admit that I like the Lagavulin better than the Laphroaig; I know that's blasphemous to all of the Laphroaig fans here, but then again they are both too "peaty" to be an "every night" dram for me.


----------



## adsantos13

If anyone can find a bottle of the 2008 limited release Lagavulin 21, do it! It's pricey, but worth it. Delicious!


----------



## Joan

punch said:


> Opened a bottle of 36 year Sherry Casked Bunnahabain for New Years. Absolutely heavenly! Duncan Taylor bottling, No 123/234. Set in the cask in March of 1967 and bottled in April 2003. I'm not sure that it gets any better than this!


Bunnahabain! That's my other fave I can't spell! Thank you Punch! Never tried the 30, but the regular 12 yr? iirc, is what won me over to the Bunna. MMmmm... NUMERS!


----------



## smokeyscotch

punch said:


> Opened a bottle of 36 year Sherry Casked Bunnahabain for New Years. Absolutely heavenly! Duncan Taylor bottling, No 123/234. Set in the cask in March of 1967 and bottled in April 2003. I'm not sure that it gets any better than this!


I bet that was nice. :dr


----------



## punch

pistol said:


> That sounds great! I just cracked into a Talisker 18 year and a Balvenie 21 year, and they are really good! I also have bottles of Balvenie 12, Mac 12 (old standby, ALWAYS have an open bottle on-hand), and Laphroaig 10 open right now. I have to admit that I like the Lagavulin better than the Laphroaig; I know that's blasphemous to all of the Laphroaig fans here, but then again they are both too "peaty" to be an "every night" dram for me.


I have to agree with you. I keep both Laphroaig and Lagavulin on hand. I prefer the Lagavulin because it seem a bit more refined. However, sometimes you just want it sleazy and dirty, and nothing beats Laphroaig.


----------



## heatmiser

The single malts I replenish most often are Clynelish 14 and Highland Park 18. Guess that makes them my favorites...


----------



## adsantos13

punch said:


> I have to agree with you. I keep both Laphroaig and Lagavulin on hand. I prefer the Lagavulin because it seem a bit more refined. However, sometimes you just want it sleazy and dirty, and nothing beats Laphroaig.


Well said, except I'm the opposite 

I prefer the dirty Laphroaig but always have Lagavulin on hand when I feel like something refined.

Of course, If I were a rich man, I'd drink Laphroaig 30 everynight. That stuff perfectly balances the smoky and medicinal flavors Laphroaig is known for with a silky refinement that is just absolutely delicious.


----------



## NicotineBuzz

Although I currently have about 6 single malts in the cabinet, I have been going to the Glenrothes more often than not.


----------



## mtb996

punch said:


> I have to agree with you. I keep both Laphroaig and Lagavulin on hand. I prefer the Lagavulin because it seem a bit more refined. However, sometimes you just want it sleazy and dirty, and nothing beats Laphroaig.


Great! I agree completely.:tu


----------



## massphatness

I'm a Glen Livet man. Though I've been known to fancy a Macallan every now and then. And while not strictly a single malt, my folks blessed me with a bottle of Johnnie Blue for Christmas. (I'm saving that bottle for a nice spring evening when I can also enjoy one of the God of Fire sticks my fiancee gave me at Christmas as well ... I love freakin' Christmas.:dr)


----------



## SD Beerman

Glenlivet 21yr old ...mmmmmm:dr


----------



## ridmaster

I have loved many Scotches, but if I could only drink one for the rest of my life it would have to be The Macallan.


----------



## billybarue

pistol said:


> &#8230; Talisker 18 year and a Balvenie 21


I never liked you, but you already knew that.



adsantos13 said:


> If anyone can find a bottle of the 2008 limited release Lagavulin 21 , do it! It's pricey, but worth it. Delicious!


My suspicions about not liking you have been confirmed



punch said:


> Opened a bottle of 36 year Sherry Casked Bunnahabain for New Years. Absolutely heavenly


The contract I just placed on your head was not nearly as expensive as you might think it would be.

That is some fine "dram-ing" you fellas have put together, You guys are killing me!!


----------



## RiggoDrill

Macallan 12yr is my fave, I have to watch my consumption of it.

Balvhenie 12 yr was good too, I also liked the Bowmore Cigar Malt.

The one I am having trouble keeping around is the Glenmorganie 10yr.

I 'm drinking it way too much, and I need to get some more.

Next try is Dahlwinnie Distillers Edition.

I keep Glenfiddich and Glenlivet for the company

I'll be drinking tonight to help deal with Gibb's retirement part 2

44


----------



## Boston_Dude05

Laphroiag is the king of malts when it comes to pairing w/cigars. Islay, strong, very peaty. Recommend the Quarter Cask.


----------



## Quint

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Laphroiag is the king of malts when it comes to pairing w/cigars. Islay, strong, very peaty. Recommend the Quarter Cask.


:tpd:


----------



## Dodgercat

Hi, I'm not exactly poor or rich, which one of these would you suggest as best bang for the buck - sorry to sound so crude in a sophisticated post. In the $ 30 - $50 range for value ?


----------



## Dr_Trac

Dodgercat said:


> Hi, I'm not exactly poor or rich, which one of these would you suggest as best bang for the buck - sorry to sound so crude in a sophisticated post. In the $ 30 - $50 range for value ?


when i only have like $30 around, i usually grab a bottle of Glenfiddich 12yr old Single Malt. 

easy to sip, goes great with a stogie, but don't expect greatness from it.


----------



## freakygar

Cragganmore 12 no ice and _exactly_ one drop of water. Be careful the bottle gets empty very fast. :tu


----------



## rborrell

ahc4353 said:


> Cragganmore 12 no ice and _exactly_ one drop of water. Be careful the bottle gets empty very fast. :tu


I used to think that Single Malt had to be consumed straight up - no water - no ice. It was a travisty to have it any other way. Until I sat in on a session given by a Scotish master distiller at a whisky show. Just a little touch of water changes the entire complexion of the malt. I cannot believe the difference. So, now I pour myself 2 ounces and a tiny bit of filtered water and enjoy. 
:tu


----------



## RJT

rborrell said:


> I used to think that Single Malt had to be consumed straight up - no water - no ice. It was a travisty to have it any other way. Until I sat in on a session given by a Scotish master distiller at a whisky show. Just a little touch of water changes the entire complexion of the malt. I cannot believe the difference. So, now I pour myself 2 ounces and a tiny bit of filtered water and enjoy.
> :tu


Very true, this is the best way. :tu


----------



## SD Beerman

Balvenie doublewood. Glenlivet 21yr old


----------



## freakygar

rborrell said:


> I used to think that Single Malt had to be consumed straight up - no water - no ice. It was a travisty to have it any other way. Until I sat in on a session given by a Scotish master distiller at a whisky show. Just a little touch of water changes the entire complexion of the malt. I cannot believe the difference. So, now I pour myself 2 ounces and a tiny bit of filtered water and enjoy.
> :tu


Yep! I was taught this at a hunting camp I'm a member of in the Adirondack Mts. of NY. After a long day in the woods we were back in camp enjoying some cards, cigars, scotch and good company when one of the guys asked if he could try my scotch. Of course I agreed and he poured himself a glass. Then I saw him put a few drops of water in his glass. I asked him what the hell are you doing? He told me he was "breaking" the scotch. He said that a few drops of water release the true flavors. I have done it that way ever since and never looked back. Funny what you can learn in the woods ten miles from the nearest paved road.
Enjoy.
Al


----------



## pistol

Dodgercat said:


> Hi, I'm not exactly poor or rich, which one of these would you suggest as best bang for the buck - sorry to sound so crude in a sophisticated post. In the $ 30 - $50 range for value ?


Macallan 12 year, no contest for just under $50.


----------



## rumballs

Dodgercat said:


> Hi, I'm not exactly poor or rich, which one of these would you suggest as best bang for the buck - sorry to sound so crude in a sophisticated post. In the $ 30 - $50 range for value ?


Oban 14 closer to the $50 end (I think, haven't looked at prices for a while).
Old Pulteney 12, closer to $30
Glenlivet Nadurra, over $50, but it's cask strength so when you dilute you end up with more of it


----------



## texasbadbob

Anything from Islay (Lagavulin, Ardbeg are my favs}
:cb


----------



## goatfarmer

New to the family, been browsing the various forums and came across the thread 'single malt scotch'. Occasional blended scotch drinker as far back as I can remember. Several months back tried single, thought I would try an inexpensive brand to sample, big mistake. Came across this thread couple days ago and happened to be going to town so stopped at local liquor store and although they have a limited selection came across a brand I recalled was recommended. Purchased Glenmorangie 12yr port wood--it was great, sipped with a good cigar and thought I was in heaven. Can't wait to try other recommended brands. Really appreciate CS forum, may be slow but beginning to understand what is meant by the 'slippery slope'.


----------



## adsantos13

goatfarmer said:


> New to the family, been browsing the various forums and came across the thread 'single malt scotch'. Occasional blended scotch drinker as far back as I can remember. Several months back tried single, thought I would try an inexpensive brand to sample, big mistake. Came across this thread couple days ago and happened to be going to town so stopped at local liquor store and although they have a limited selection came across a brand I recalled was recommended. Purchased Glenmorangie 12yr port wood--it was great, sipped with a good cigar and thought I was in heaven. Can't wait to try other recommended brands. Really appreciate CS forum, may be slow but beginning to understand what is meant by the 'slippery slope'.


Let me give you a push. If you like the Port finished Glenmorangie, try the Balvenie Port Wood. It is an excellent scotch.


----------



## SD Beerman

adsantos13 said:


> Let me give you a push. If you like the Port finished Glenmorangie, try the Balvenie Port Wood. It is an excellent scotch.


Or the doublewood........:dr


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo

Unfortunately my budget for good scotch is limited by my love of good cigars. That being said the Glenlivet is my best choice. A good scotch choice is like a good choice in women, nothing less than 18 years old.


----------



## goatfarmer

SD Beerman said:


> Or the doublewood........:dr


See where local liquor store had the 12yr 'doublewood' on sale, need I say more. Trying to put the skids to this slope.


----------



## Tripp

I tend to like the Bowmore selection. A couple of days ago I picked up a bottle of Bowmore Legend, I had a glass, and though it's not quite as complex as the 12 year, it is still one of my favorites.


----------



## chibnkr

Had a great dram of Edradour 10-year un-chillfiltered (bottled in 2001 I believe). This may sound strange, but being the last pour of the bottle it really had a lot of...well...very, very fine particulates in it that really contributed to a smooth texture on the palate and a wonderful salty-sweetness. One of the best glasses of Scotch I've had in a long, long time.


----------



## mdtaggart

SD Beerman said:


> Or the doublewood........:dr


What he said!!


----------



## aracos

Tripp said:


> I tend to like the Bowmore selection. A couple of days ago I picked up a bottle of Bowmore Legend, I had a glass, and though it's not quite as complex as the 12 year, it is still one of my favorites.


Was introduced to Bowmore Legend a few years ago. It has become one of my favorites since then. I was gifted a bottle of Bowmore 17yo this past christmas, very nice...


----------



## goatfarmer

Certainly have acquire a taste for the single malt scotch, goodby blends. Really liked the Glenmorangie, now working on Balvenie 12yr. doublewood. Next on list either Bowmore Legend, or something in the Glenlevit line. 

Bracing myself for onslought of comments, tried a taste of a Single Malt Whiskey, 12 yr. Yamazaki, produced by Japan Suntory Limited, seems it's been around for yrs and rec'd few awards. Carmel aroma and must admit found it quite tasty.


----------



## D. Generate

I'm not a big fan of Bowmore as I think there are others on the island that I prefer. Bruichladdich in particular if I'm tending toward that flavour profile, but try it because it might be for you.

I've actually tried 3 or 4 different Japanese single malts and all of them have been excellent. They are fanatical about single malt and using the old methods and create some good products. They ought to, many of are favourite distilleries our owned by them.


----------



## texasbadbob

Islay all the way, you can't do better that Lagavulin 16 yr. old IMHO and at $55/bottle it is hard to beat! If you like aged, peaty, smoky single malt
:cb


----------



## BengalMan

My favorite right now is the Balvenie 15, absolutely great!


----------



## sgresso

If i had the money I would do a case in cask from one of the small distilleries there.
Ardbeg is one of my favorite.

I really like the McCellands 21 year old or the 50 year old they had for a while.
That was a awesome dram I had!


----------



## Fenwick

Ardbeg Lord of the Isles (if you can find it).

Lagavulin 16yo & Laphroaig 15yo for everyday drinking. Caol Ila 18yo is good too.


----------



## zipa

Fenwick said:


> Lagavulin 16yo & Laphroaig 15yo


Yes sir! Although I almost prefer the 10yo Laphroaig over the 15yo. For those occasions when I plan on drinking more than one or two drams, I prefer something that's sold under the name "Kolme Leijonaa" (Three Lions in English) here in Finland. It's a Scotch single malt with an Islay-like character, but I don't know who makes it. I think it's the cheapest single malt you can buy here, but it's surprisingly good nevertheless.

My favorite blend is Bushmills' Black Bush.


----------



## Les Paul

Anything Lagavulin and Ardbeg.

Lagavulin 16 and the Lagavulin 16 DE are great. As well as the Ardbeg 10 and Uigeadil.


----------



## Figo

So many and so little time! 

My current favorite is Laphroaig 15yr...very smooth :tu


----------



## extrmblzr1

*Lagavulin Scotch 16 Year* This is what i have been favoring lately. Although i just bought  
javascript:SetFormForProductBuy(document.basketform,'00000081214') *Glenrothes 1991 Single Malt*


----------



## dkbmusic

Well, after reading every post in this thread, I decided to buy a bottle of Macallan 12 year old. I've got to say, this is some damn fine stuff. Thanks for the excellent recommendations, and I look forward to trying some of the other favorites that have been mentioned.


----------



## pistol

dkbmusic said:


> Well, after reading every post in this thread, I decided to buy a bottle of Macallan 12 year old. I've got to say, this is some damn fine stuff. Thanks for the excellent recommendations, and I look forward to trying some of the other favorites that have been mentioned.


Great call! That's my old standby. I drink more of this than any "adult beverage" other than beer.


----------



## kugie

I have had some different Sigle malt scotchs I am not sure if I like them but i will keep trying.

But what I found I really like is Makers Mark.
Look Out Beloooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blindsmoke

Glenlivet 12 year is my favorite. Has anyone tried the 21 archive?


----------



## Les Paul

blindsmoke said:


> Glenlivet 12 year is my favorite. Has anyone tried the 21 archive?


Yes, it's outstanding. The price unfortunately is pretty steep.


----------



## Guest

Found an old friend this week in South Carolina I don't often see

Talisker's Distiller's Edition. One bottle, and only one bottle (what I usually find!) Store's distributor said he had more and sent them out. Was simple 12 year, not DE. Figures!


----------



## rjs62martini

I prefer Glenfiddicht 18 year old myself and its very pleasant and easy could not go wrong with a bottle of this great sippin' juice....


----------



## Guest

rjs62martini said:


> I prefer Glenfiddicht 18 year old myself and its very pleasant and easy could not go wrong with a bottle of this great sippin' juice....


I will have to agree 100% with you, on both the sippin' juice, and on the Glen 18. Happens to be up there in my list also.


----------



## DaveNJ

My current favorites (sticking with bottlings readily available)

Caol Ila 12 -good mix of peat, smoke and sea
Springbank 12 - tangy with a nice touch of peat
Clynelish - like being at a scottish beach
Glengoyne - very approachable and easy going


----------



## Deucer

Right now? Aberlour a'bunadh. 

Man, it's good. I didn't know scotch could taste like that.


----------



## BlackDog

I recommend Tomatin 12 y/o single malt. It's a speyside with some body, which I enjoy it quite well. I really like some of the fuller Orkney whiskys, but Tomatin is a fair bit cheaper at $25 in my local liquor shop. I understand that they ship the whisky to the USA in the barrel, and bottle it here in order to help keep costs down. I really like this whisky, even if it is less expensive than some of the "big" brands.


----------



## Scott W.

blindsmoke said:


> Glenlivet 12 year is my favorite. Has anyone tried the 21 archive?


Yes, a friend of mine bought me a bottle back from St. Barts and I opened it when my son was born in last Sept. It was delicious. I also like the Laphroig 30 and the Balvenie 17 yr. sherry cask.


----------



## Scott W.

BlackDog said:


> I recommend Tomatin 12 y/o single malt. It's a speyside with some body, which I enjoy it quite well. I really like some of the fuller Orkney whiskys, but Tomatin is a fair bit cheaper at $25 in my local liquor shop. I understand that they ship the whisky to the USA in the barrel, and bottle it here in order to help keep costs down. I really like this whisky, even if it is less expensive than some of the "big" brands.


This is excellent and you can also try McClellans. They make both a Highland and Lowland whisky. About $20/ for a bottle.


----------



## SD Beerman

blindsmoke said:


> Glenlivet 12 year is my favorite. Has anyone tried the 21 archive?


Outstanding Scotch, I highly recommend it, pricey though.......:tu


----------



## Les Paul

Springbank 15 is incredible, also. One of the best SMSW's, IMO.


----------



## Darrell

Lagavulin 16 :dr


----------



## Les Paul

Darrell said:


> Lagavulin 16 :dr


If you haven't yet, try the Lagavulin 16 Distiller's Edition. It's outstanding. :ss


----------



## CigarDoc

I have Glenlivet 18 yr and Lagavulin at the house. Both have COMPLETELY different tastes. I drink the Glenlivet neat or on the rocks, and the Lagavulin with a splash of Fiji bottled water. The Lagavulin took me a couple glasses to get used to the really smoky taste, but I like it alot now. Goes great with a 601 black label.


----------



## Les Paul

CigarDoc said:


> I have Glenlivet 18 yr and Lagavulin at the house. Both have COMPLETELY different tastes. I drink the Glenlivet neat or on the rocks, and the Lagavulin with a splash of Fiji bottled water. The Lagavulin took me a couple glasses to get used to the really smoky taste, but I like it alot now. Goes great with a 601 black label.


I suggest looking into the Ardbeg Uigeadil. Stellar.


----------



## rumballs

blindsmoke said:


> Glenlivet 12 year is my favorite. Has anyone tried the 21 archive?


It's very good but I like the 18 or Nadurra even better.



BlackDog said:


> I recommend Tomatin 12 y/o single malt. It's a speyside with some body, which I enjoy it quite well. I really like some of the fuller Orkney whiskys, but Tomatin is a fair bit cheaper at $25 in my local liquor shop. I understand that they ship the whisky to the USA in the barrel, and bottle it here in order to help keep costs down. I really like this whisky, even if it is less expensive than some of the "big" brands.


It's good but Old Pulteney 12 is similar but better, IMHO, for a couple bucks more.


----------



## SmokenJoe

Jeff said:


> My fave would be Glenmorangie 15 year old.
> 
> Glenmorangie 15 Year Old = Good on the tongue, bad on the wallet :hn


Ditto my friend. The stuff is up to $80 bucks a fifth in my neck of the woods.

Joe


----------



## Boomer

Les Paul said:


> Springbank 15 is incredible, also. One of the best SMSW's, IMO.


 :tpd:
If we blindfolded you and made you drink it without knowing what is was, you would be absolutely in love with it.


----------



## freakygar

Did a search with no luck so I thought I would ask.

Has anyone tried the Cragganmore Distillers Edition? I'm a Craganmore man myself but this ones a high $. Just wanted to know any thoughts.

Thanks in advance.

Al


----------



## Sagellih

Famous Grouse 12-yr. old. This stuff is smoooth!


----------



## kayaker

Ahhh. There are so many choices. I like peaty scotch, so some of my Favorite include Lagavulin, Ardbeg and Bowmore. Then I had Port Ellen.

Also an Islay malt, unfortunately the distillery was closed in the early 80s. There are still some casks kicking around, so most of what you will find has been bottled independently.

I've only tried 2 different bottlings Port Ellen, and that was during a scotch tasting where we got to compare the two. Both were great, smokey, tasty and very well balanced, but this is the one I had to buy. It was a very special treat for me and the most I've ever spent on a bottle (~$250).

If you ever get a chance to try it, do so.


----------



## MadAl

Bowmore Darkest. 

Just picked up a bottle of Springbank 10.


----------



## AdamC

PaulMac said:


> I don't have ONE of choice, I tend to try many of them, I have several brands I come back to over and over though.
> For favorite brands I like Oban, Aberlour, Auchentoshan, Ardbeg, Bunnaihabhain and Highland Park probably the most.
> Just recently I picked up some Caol Ila which is really nice, has everything I like about a good Islay malt.
> I haven't had glenrothes yet, but I love Talisker, nice little chile pepper of a scotch lol
> 
> PaulMac


I agree with Obans...Very fine choice. Def my favorite of all scotch brands. Had a 100 year once. So expensive.


----------



## yellowgoat

A lot of people saying the Balvenie 12yr. doublewood

Pure addiction! As a Scotch beginner I bought a bottle yesterday and today I have a half bottle. It's the best tasting scotch I have ever had. Must buy more Scotch...


----------



## Satch

yellowgoat said:


> A lot of people saying the Balvenie 12yr. doublewood
> 
> Pure addiction! As a Scotch beginner I bought a bottle yesterday and today I have a half bottle. It's the best tasting scotch I have ever had. Must buy more Scotch...


Agreed, I always have a bottle in the stash.


----------



## BigCat

I enjoy Balvenie quite a bit too...I think I drank enough of it to float a battleship on Saturday at a wedding 

I am, however, partial to the Glenlivit 18 yr. And it looks like it just came down in price around here for some reason. It used to be about $75/fifth, but I saw it the other day for $65 and there are no liquor "sales" in Michigan.


----------



## RicoPuro

I am biased towards Islay malts. Talisker and Laphroaig would be my first choice, Bowmore is more accesible to my pocket. Right now I am consuming a McClelland, not bad for the price.

Jorge


----------



## DonCarlos

RicoPuro said:


> I am biased towards Islay malts. Talisker and Laphroaig would be my first choice, Bowmore is more accesible to my pocket. Right now I am consuming a McClelland, not bad for the price.
> 
> Jorge


We hawe exactly the same taste in whisky. I love Laphroaig and Talisker! Just bought 1 litre Laphroaig and 1 litre Talisker special edition for storing.


----------



## yellowgoat

So...
I've had The Balvenie 12yr. doublewood as my very first single malt and stretched to Glenfiddich 12 and 15. I don't much like the 15 that much and think the 12 is a lot better,I still need to try the 18. Then I had Highland Park 12. That bottle didn't last long. Now I have a bottle of Bunnahabhain 12 that I'll try out tonight.

I have a shoping list of Scotches to try and will go down the list as money allows.

So,my rank so far goes like this
The Belvenie 12 DW
Glenfiddich 12 (I really like this,Kind of a tie between the Belvenie.)
Highland Park 12
Glenfiddich 15

And will see where the Bunnahabhain stands tonight.

Hey!
Why is this not a sticky anymore? It's a great thread! Also,If you like video reviews...This guy on youtube I've been watching to get ideas of what I'm tasting aswel as Single malts to try is great. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/peatluvr

Also found this Scotch Wheel I souped up that is nice.


----------



## jledou

Nice wheel/web.

I tend to go back to the Laphroaig or Johnny Walker more often than not.


----------



## SailorJack

My favorite Single Malt is whatever your pouring for me.


----------



## Denahue

I've always liked the Dalwinnie Single malt. Mmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## newguru-cl

McCallan 18 year


----------



## DonCarlos

My fav is Lagavulin cask strenght, just bought two for the cellar of the special release.


----------



## RicoPuro

Purchased a young Islay Calouila (spelling?) for the Holidays. I was not impressed, the citrus overwhelms the peat in the case of this single malt. I still stick to the flagship Islays as mentioned in my previous post. Bowmore continues to be my workhorse.

Jorge


----------



## kayaker

RicoPuro said:


> Purchased a young Islay Calouila (spelling?) for the Holidays. I was not impressed, the citrus overwhelms the peat in the case of this single malt. I still stick to the flagship Islays as mentioned in my previous post. Bowmore continues to be my workhorse.
> 
> Jorge


Caol Ila (pronounced cull ee-luh). What age did you get. I have the 12 year and like it, but the 18 is supposed to be phenomenal (it's on my hit list).

Bowmore is one of my favourites as well. Love the 17 but it's not being produced anymore.

My lovely wife picked up the Lagavulin 16 for me for Christmas and I bought a bottle of the 12 (2006) cask strength.

I think I have enough for a couple of good Islay tasting comparisons now. :tu


----------



## RicoPuro

I believe I got the cheapo Caol Ila (is either 10 or 12 years). I heard Scotts are not big fans of excessively aged whiskey. Well, I'm with them on that subject and plus it suits my pocket well :r


----------



## JohnnyFlake

I have seen Johnnie Walker mentioned more than a few times in this thread, however, none of the JW's are Single Malts, which is what this thread is about. That being said, let me just say that JW Black is my all time favorite, go to scotch, followed by the Chivas Regal 18yo!

With respect to Single Malts, for a long while now, the Mcallan 18yo is what I reach for when I want something elegant, malty and silky smooth. When I want something from the dark-side, aggressive and loaded with smokey Peaty flavors, I reach for the Lagavulin 16yo.


----------



## kayaker

RicoPuro said:


> I heard Scotts are not big fans of excessively aged whiskey.


Scotches are like wine or cigars in this respect, in that there is usually a sweet spot (or age) that will vary depending on the scotch and how it is aged. A couple of winters ago I sampled a 27 yr single malt that tasted a little old and stale to me. However, I have also sampled a 42 and 50 yr malts that tasted great.

However, an old whisky is not necessarily better than a younger one. 25 yr old crap, is still crap, and there are lots of younger whiskies that taste great.


----------



## Lexxxus

Dalwhinnie 15. Sinfully good!

_"There is no such thing as bad Scotch, just better Scotch". _(Unknown)

Whoever said that never drank Ballantines.... It's coffin polish.

Lx


----------



## Benz_one

Lexxxus said:


> Dalwhinnie 15. Sinfully good!
> 
> _"There is no such thing as bad Scotch, just better Scotch". _(Unknown)
> 
> Whoever said that never drank Ballantines.... It's coffin polish.
> 
> Lx


Last evening, I purchased a bottle that was very Dalwhinnie-like, but even less expensive. It is Deanston 12 and I highly recommend it. Good stuff! :al


----------



## Jbailey

The 3 I'm currently going through and enjoying are.
1-Dalwhinnie 15yr
2-Jura 16yr
3-Highland Park 12yr


----------



## JohnnyFlake

I thought I'd post pictures of the Scotches I am presently enjoying with my cigars & pipes! May some others will do the same. It should be interesting!


----------



## ccsuwxman

My three favorites are Balvenie Doublewood, Macallan 12 year old and Bowmore 15 year old. My wife, who is not really a scotch drinker, actually enjoys a Bowmore now and then specifically because of the peaty taste.

And nothing improves a good cigar more than a good scotch to go with it.


----------



## jwise

Lots of REALLY good comments in this thread, even if it is several years old! 

My favorites:

Macallan Cask Strength
Lagavulin 16yr
Laphroaig 10yr Cask Strength
Glenrothes 1991 (for when I want a more 'refined' drink)


----------



## maxlexi

Deucer said:


> Right now? Aberlour a'bunadh.
> 
> Man, it's good. I didn't know scotch could taste like that.


Great scotch, super smooth for such a high alcohol content.


----------



## Kelsier

What a great thread - so many good suggestions. I'm currently working through a bottle of Auchentoshan which I'm really enjoying. My favorite overall is Ardbeg. My first sip of it nearly made me sick, but it sure has grown on me. This is the one Scotch that I really start to crave the most.


----------



## ajk170

I just got a bottle of Glenfiddich 15- I find it to be very good- but in looking at this thread (albeit dated) it seems as though the Glenfiddich family is considered average, there are so many others that tend to be better (for the same money). Unfortunately, my access to many of these premium SMs is limited (curse those state stores!). A suggestion to help improve the thread would be recommendations of good online retailers (if the mods allow it- maybe that's a thread better suited elsewhere) that can ship without too many limitations. I know the big liquor retailer in CA, WA and IL cannot ship to several states but the one in NY seems to have the right licenses to ship to NC, VA, PA and other hard-to-ship states (apparently distilled spirits have pretty strict laws on shipping relative to beer and wine). Even special ordering from my state stores won't get me some of these labels- apparently it's about what's available to the state... not sure how that works... Now my only recourse is to look for stuff when I travel for work!


----------



## ko4000

Glenmorangie The Original. It wins in the price point, complexity, and its easily available.


----------



## IBEW

My wife bought me a bottle of Balvenie 21 year, phenomenal scotch.
I love my wife!


----------



## TheTomcat

Cragganmore. My alltime favorite.


----------



## nny12345

Give me a good Islay any night. Smoke begets smoke so nicely.


----------



## nny12345

I'll admit a bit of a weakness for Jura Superstition though when I can happen upon it though.


----------



## Dr. Nick

Too tough to name just one. Depends on the mood doesn't it? 

Dynamite Drams: Highland Park 18 year, Glenlivet 15 French Oak, Aberlour 16 year, Glenlivet 16 year Nadurra Cask, Glemorangie Nectar D'Or

Le$$ but still quality: Balvenie 12 Doublewood, Highland Park 12, Auchentoshan 10,


----------



## phinz

Laphroaig Cask Strength
Ardbeg Alligator
Lagavulin Distiller's Edition

These are a few of my favorite things.


----------



## lasix

Glenmorganie 18 yr. old Very rare, but very very smooth and good.


----------



## tatubom1

Glenfiddich 15 if i can swing it if not then the 12


----------



## Grpre95

What is considered the best Scoth and how many years aged?


----------



## phinz

That's a really subjective question. I have a 40-year Port Ellen that makes me cry, it's so good. But one man's peaty awesomeness is another man's charcoal briquette.


----------



## bazookajoe8

Macallan 18 yr for me


----------



## Vicini

For the money I like highland park 15. But if I have the ends for it MacAllen 21


----------



## tatubom1

My go to seams to be Glenfiddich 15 for scotch an Bushmills single malt 10 for Irish both go great with a good maduro


----------



## BrunoBlack

I live in Scotland and its that bad that the supermarket has 21 year old Malt by the check out as impulse buys. You can have to much of a good thing for sure.

I regularly get 30- 40 year old stuff as presents etc and to be honest its lost it appeal after drinking it for the last 45 years ( I am 48.. it is Scotland after all) I tend to go buy Brandy and Irish just to get a change. Its like a kid in a sweet shop scenario. The wife does not drink it and the cellar is full of scotch and a few bottles of wine for the wife.

The trick is to change it up and try to keep it fresh to avoid becoming blasé about a particular brand. Glen liv or glen fidd all lose their appeal if you drink a couple of glasses a day for a month or two.


----------



## tatubom1

This is true I tend to rotate through my different alcohols of choice, but as far as having to much stocked up over there I am sure some of us here would gladly bite that bullet and take a bottle or two off your hands for you.


----------



## BrunoBlack

Hell the way US customs are of late I doubt anything would get in. They are getting as bad as The Australians.


----------



## ten08

My experience with single malts is limited to the less than 10 varieties I've sampled, but my favorites so far have been Laphroaig 10yr and Glenfiddich 18yr.


----------



## ko4000

Im really liking Bruichladdich 10y since I had a few drams the other night. Non-chill filtered, no colorant added, and bottled at 46%.. just the way it should be.


----------



## PatrickBateman

Laphroaig always hit the spot with a nice cigar. I was actually 'gifted' my first bottle because none of my friends could stand the taste. Such a shame they are missing out:lol:


----------



## SHagopian

Dalwhinnie or highland park are the go to single malts for me.


----------



## Robert G

Depends on the night. Can't imagine having the same one on a real regular basis with all the choices out there. Especially now that there are some good one's coming out of places like Japan, Ireland, Taiwan and India . I know these aren't "single malt scotch", but that's just a matter of semantics.


----------



## mellow625

All time favorite is Macallan 18, but at the rate I drink scotch that would bankrupt me fairly quickly. More reasonably priced, non "special occasion" favorites are Oban & Highland Park.


----------



## ten08

Glad to see this one bumped again.

 I fell in love with my first dram of *Caol Ila 12yr* -- IMO a more balanced, subtle Islay (if such a thing exists). My wife, who is not a whisky drinker, had a taste and said she'd like to have it again sometime. Which is good news bc she'll be more agreeable with me buying a bottle, but bad news bc I'll have to share and it won't last as long. meh, better than none at all I guess. Aren't I just the sweetest? :kiss:

Currently into a fantastic bottle: *Laphroaig Quarter Cask* -- mmm lawdy, that finish goes on for dayyyys. :rockon:


----------



## mellow625

Oops...didn't realize this thread was nearly a year old when I replied, but hopeful it picks up again -- always looking for new scotch to try!


----------



## nfusion770

mellow625 said:


> All time favorite is Macallan 18, but at the rate I drink scotch that would bankrupt me fairly quickly. More reasonably priced, non "special occasion" favorites are Oban & Highland Park.


Macallan 18 is one I have always wanted to try, I should probably pick up a case.... or maybe just a bottle .

There are only a few I haven't really liked but the fav's are Lagavulin 16 and more recently Highland Park 18. I picked up a bottle of the latter 2 or 3 weeks ago and noticed there is only about a quarter of it left. Damn it, how does that happen?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

My current favorite is ardbeg corryvecken. I like pretty much any Islay. For lighter, sweeter whiskey I like bourbon. But, unless its poured for me I stick to Islay scotches.


----------



## Smoker LKG

these are my choices, Glenlivet 12 yrs, Glenfiddich 12 yrs, Balvenie 12 yrs


----------



## nfusion770

I have a bottle of that too- very good. A little smokier than Lagavulin even.



GoJohnnyGo said:


> My current favorite is ardbeg corryvecken. I like pretty much any Islay. For lighter, sweeter whiskey I like bourbon. But, unless its poured for me I stick to Islay scotches.


----------



## TheGipper

Didn't read through this whole thread, but even if someone already mentioned it, it needs mentioning again: Aberlour A'Bunadh. Such good stuff and reasonably priced.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Depends on the day amrut fusion is on of my al Tim fave glenfarglass laphroig cask strength no and blend but it to goo not to mention black bull those are my single that r my go to wiskies when I'm not feeling Like bourbon maccallan cask strength is also another good one for power house cigar lol those two collide good luck getting up after a few drama


----------

